# My birthday message from him



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

He texted me first thing this morning:

"Even though you never wished me one. Happy Birthday."

smh


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

That was lovely of him. Gotta love that he threw in there something to try and make you feel sorry for him. Just like my stbxh, focus is always on them. I am sorry but Happy Birthday!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

sherri1997 said:


> That was lovely of him. Gotta love that he threw in there something to try and make you feel sorry for him. Just like my stbxh, focus is always on them. I am sorry but Happy Birthday!


Thank you Sherri. I know the dig was not lost on me,
My response:
"Yeah well I was a bit upset with you at the time. Thank you."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonder what he will write back, if he decides to even respond to that. SOmetimes, I wish they just wouldn't say anything at all and that would be better. Shame on him for being the one to send that to you on an important day!


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

You missed my birthday too  sorry, couldn't help it.

Happy Birthday smallsteps!!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

sherri1997 said:


> Wonder what he will write back, if he decides to even respond to that. SOmetimes, I wish they just wouldn't say anything at all and that would be better. Shame on him for being the one to send that to you on an important day!


He didn't respond. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

deejov said:


> You missed my birthday too  sorry, couldn't help it.
> 
> Happy Birthday smallsteps!!


Lol, happy belated birthday deejov.

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

smallsteps said:


> He texted me first thing this morning:
> 
> "Even though you never wished me one. Happy Birthday."
> 
> smh


Send him a belated birthday gift with a card, "Happy Belated Birthday, big guy!" Gift wrap him a box of tampons, a chocolate bar, and a box of kleenex.

And for you- happy birthday! Get yourself something special for getting to free yourself of such a freaking baby!

Edited to add: only joshing about sending a belated BD gift, but totally true about getting yourself something special today!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Smallsteps,
Happy birthday my friend! I hope you do exactly what you want to do today, go where you want to go, and have the birthday meal that will satisfy you! This is your day, revel in it!
As for STBX, he's an arse. What an ego, I want to laugh in his face. You are far better with him gone.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

RoseAglow said:


> Send him a belated birthday gift with a card, "Happy Belated Birthday, big guy!" Gift wrap him a box of tampons, a chocolate bar, and a box of kleenex.
> 
> And for you- happy birthday! Get yourself something special for getting to free yourself of such a freaking baby!
> 
> Edited to add: only joshing about sending a belated BD gift, but totally true about getting yourself something special today!


Thank you.

Your gift idea made me laugh!!


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Small Steps ~

Happy Birthday Wishes !!!!

I know that it is bittersweet for you this year.

I want you to know that your strength comes out in your posts to me. You are most kind.

Be Happy. Be Strong.

Very Hurt


----------



## 2005tahoe (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy birthday!! mine was friday


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy belated birthday SmallSteps! Hope you had a great day, and I hope you H's text didn't throw you off having a good one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you all!

No his text didn't throw me off. Actually I was telling someone of how I responded and it hit me - being able to throw that answer back at him was the best birthday present. Lol!

I had a great day. D24 had us to her apt. for dinner. S20 made an awesome cake and S15 helped out with the day.
Had a nice afternoon of conversations and laughs with the kids, my brother and his family and my mom.

I also had some nice conversations with friends throughout the day.

It was a great birthday.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Small, I'm glad you had a wonderful birthday. Your kids are wonderful for doing dinner and cake for you! You're very blessed!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Left With 4.5 said:


> Small, I'm glad you had a wonderful birthday. Your kids are wonderful for doing dinner and cake for you! You're very blessed!


Thanks. I do feel very blessed.


----------



## LIMBOLADY (Aug 26, 2013)

Happy belated birthday SS!!!!!!!!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks LL!!


----------

